# Datenaustausch zwischen meheren Rechnern (Domäne nicht verfügbar)



## Hawkster (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo allesamt,

habe mal eine Frage. Unsere Firmenrechner sind eingerichtet auf eine Domäne, da unsere Firma ~1000 Rechner im Netzwerk hat.

Da wir öfters auf Montage sind haben wir logischer weiße keine Verbindung zum Domänen-Server. Haben aber den Wunsch, daten untereinander (also alle Rechner wo ich auf Montage befinden) auszutauschen.

Jetzt ist das Problem, das (wieso auch immer) maxi. 2 Rechner miteinander Kommunizieren können, und dann bei allen anderen eine Meldung erscheint die ungefähr so lautet: "Der Domänen-Server ist aufgelastet und kann ihre Anforderung nicht bearbeiten" (oder so was in der art).

Da ich jetzt schon einen Rechner durch meine Rumspielerei geschossen hab (ANmewldung wird verweigert da ich von Domäne auf Arbeitsgrupppe gewechselt hab). Will ich auch nicht großartig die Rechner verstellen, da wir sowieso immer ein "Image" reinladen.

Nun zur Frage an sich, gibt es ein Programm, welches Server & Client-Fähig ist (Server ist ein Ausrangierter Laptop für Datensicherungen), welches eine Netzlaufwerd (Bsp: Z anlegt worauf alle zugreifen können. Also eigentlich genau das selbe wie eine Windows-Freigabe, aber ohne das es von Windows verwaltet wird.

Die Lösung mit einem FTP ist auch nicht das wahre, weil ich einfach zu "instabil" und Umständlich ist für unsere Datenmengen.

Wenn jemand eine Software kennt, welche unsere Bedürfnisse abdecken könnte, würde ich mich sehr über Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Hawkster (15. Juli 2007)

Hmm...

scheint wohl keiner eine solche Software zu kenne 

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2007)

1. hör bitte auf zu pushen!
2. Warum machst du das nicht mit Windows Bordmitteln? Da istalles bei was du brauchst.
3. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was du im Bezug auf FTP mit instabil und zu große Datenmengen meinst, FTP ist schließlich entwickelt im Daten zu übertragen. SCP wäre vielleicht noch ein Alternative.


----------



## soyo (15. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das ihr ziemlich eingeschränkt seid was Einstellung des System betrifft oder? Wenn es so ist frag einfach deinen Administrator, der sollte wissen was dort zu tun ist.

Oder wie wäre es denn mit einer externen netzwerkfähigen Festplatte?


----------

